# Cadillac ELR Owners to Get Access to 16,500 Charging Stations



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Alliance with ChargePoint will give luxury electric hybrid coupe owners immediate access to ChargePoint network.

More...


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

What a lousy article. it says that ELR has a special deal and they can access all the charge stations on the network for free. That is nothing special, anyone can sign up on their website and gain access for free.

This is not going to save a car that is overpriced by at least $20k.


----------

